# Help with identiying classes



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay...here is a question that, as a newby, has me puzzled.
So that I may understand where the 2 paphs and 1 phrag I own fall into the culture sheets...can anyone please take the time to class the 3 I have. Here is my very small collection...
Paph. Meon x Alma Gavaet
Phap. Hsinging Dragon (Paph. Emulate 'Mishma'xDragon Flag 'Green Ching Hua')
Phrag Pearcii 'Birchwood'xSorcerers Apprentice
These were gifts and I have not a clue if they are Maudiae or Complex or Multifloral or what. This info would help me sort through the tons of culture sheet infomation available .
In advance let me thank you all for your help and advise
Jim


----------



## Ernie (Jan 15, 2011)

Your Paphs are Barbata section hybrids, aka Maudiae types. Grow 'em like phals and you'll be in pretty good shape- bright light, no direct hot sun; warm to intermediate temps (65 summer nights, 55 winter nights); good humidity, approach dryness then drench, never bone dry but never sitting in water. 

The Phrag can be grown brighter (even up to catt light if adapted slowly) and intermediate year 'round and can be grown very wet to sitting in shallow water when light and air movement are good. It will tolerate summer heat with good air movement and enough water.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 15, 2011)

You are the 'best'
Thanks
i can sleep tonight!


----------

